# Good things about new TiVo



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've only had mine for 24 hours or so, but I am getting "Wow" moments. Just so we have a positive thread as well as a "grumble" thread, I thought we could say things that have impressed us.

For me, so far:


Picture Quality - even SD is WAY better than the S1.

I have my S1 still plugged in and going from it to the new TiVo with an SD channel looks like the difference from SD to HD. From S1 to HD is mind-blowing.

.
YouTube - not for everyone, but the searching is fast and good, and the PQ is again, great

I'm sure I'll find more to love and hate, but I've not had a proper chance to play.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

It's nice and quiet - silent compared to my S1. The hardware is nicely compact in comparison too (although I've no idea why they bothered to put buttons on it - I doubt mine will ever get pressed! Would have looked nicer without).

Oh, and it's nice to have tuner and recorder as one box now too.


----------



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

I am sure all the sky+ users will be very pleased or frustraited to know that you can turn off the mini screen, including the sound, by pressing the SLOW button, press again and its back on, i also love the way On Demand is laid out in the menu, so easy to use compared with the old one, a joy to use now.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

The 30 minute buffer is now an hour long.

You can undelete programmes you deleted.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> The 30 minute buffer is now an hour long.
> 
> You can undelete programmes you deleted.


I used to have that on the S1 (but via an addon)


----------



## uksurfing72 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've noticed the quality of SD pictures is improved and great to have one box connected via HDMI. Although some menus swap from HD to SD it looks great compared to S1.


----------

